# Hi.....first Journal Here



## S&S (Nov 24, 2003)

*Success seems to be largely a matter of hanging on after others have let go.*

 Hi everyone

I have visited this forum several times, great info.

My history:

Training years: 3 years

Did High Protein/Mod Carb for 12 weeks=good result, gained muscle

To cut did Atkins= didnt work, lost weight, looked horrible, no strength in gym.

CKD=worked, looked horrible too, lost fat, & than gained fat, due to overspill in carb ups. 

Stats: 
female 29 yrs
5 feet 2 inches
128lbs
18-20%bf

Goal: Get on a great diet, which retains muscle mass, lean down slowly, without sacrificing metabolism or muscle mass.


----------



## S&S (Nov 24, 2003)

High Protein/Mod fat/Low fat

128 x 13=1664

Protein=208
Fat=55
Carbs=80

or maybe will go back to CKD???? and follow Mr.X ratio's strictly


DAY	BMR cal/day	Fat grams	Protein grams	Carb Grams
1	1390.8	131	52	less than 20grams 
2	1317.6	110	82	less than 20grams 
3	1244.4	90	109	less than 20grams 
4	1464	114	110	less than 20grams 
5	1317.6	102	99	less than 20grams 
6	1244.4	90	109	less than 20grams 
CARB-UP				
7	1903.2	21	95	333






will think about it tomorrow......


----------



## S&S (Nov 24, 2003)

any suggestions?


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi S&S  welcome to the forums and don't worry, the more you post your diet and workouts, the more people will try to steer you in the right direction. 

The best place to start with diet is to read the sticky in the diet and nutrition forum by Jodi titled: Guide to cutting, bulking and maintenance.
You will find a ton of great info there. 

As a suggestion, after reading your first post, Atkins and CKD didn't work but mod carb/high protein worked for you-that should be your frame of reference. I myself HATE the ultra low carb diets plus they totally zap your energy and even lower your metabolism if you don't refuel with starchy carbs every few days or so. So stick to what works for your particular likes/dislikes- there are many diets out there and the one that is the best for somebody else may not be the best one for you. 

If you can post up your eating, training and cardio (if any) it would really help others to get a better idea of what you need to do to reach your goals.

Hope this helps you get started!


----------



## S&S (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re:*



> _[
> b]Originally posted by S&S [/b]_
> Hi everyone
> 
> ...



 Success seems to be largely a matter of hanging on after others have let go.


----------

